# Sewer Eye Camera?



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://sewereye.com/index.html


Anyone have any experiences with this brand of camera?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Will said:


> http://sewereye.com/index.html
> 
> 
> Anyone have any experiences with this brand of camera?



Buy a vu rite camera


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I think I am in the morning. Said they could have it at my door in 3 days:thumbup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Will, mine has not let me down. Only time I had an issue was when the free monitor it came with gave up during a job went to Walmart and bought a $50 DVD player as was back on the job site in less than an hour :thumbup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I mention you as the one who referred me Rod. The lady(can't remember her name) took your name down. She knew who you where. Hopefully you will get something from them in return. They have the cameras marked down 1000 bucks right now, so it seems like a good time to buy.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe I'll get a Christmas card or something 
But they are good people and stand behind their products.
For the money and warrantee you can't beat them.:thumbsup:


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*camera*

whats the cost of their basic model no pricing i could find on line??


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Anyone know what is covered under the Ridgid SeeSnakes life time warranty ?


Did VuRite warranty the monitor ?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

3Peasdrain said:


> whats the cost of their basic model no pricing i could find on line??



http://www.vu-rite.com/products.html


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Anyone know what is covered under the Ridgid SeeSnakes life time warranty ?
> 
> 
> Did VuRite warranty the monitor ?


No warrantee on the cheap monitor they give you. 
Just the Camera on their basic unit. Not sure about warrantee's on the laptops and recorder units.
In 5 years my daughter had 4 DVD players crap out on her I would not warrantee them myself cheap crap lol
Camera's are good:yes:
I use an old 9 inch VGA TV with mine get betting viewing outside


----------



## SEWERRAT66 (Apr 19, 2011)

i do, new to the forum but i have been one the ridgid one for a bit. my sewer eye camera is a mid-entry one . even tho its their top of the line model.its very dark in clay pipe and it really needs to have a spring head it keep it straight. if i was going to buy a new one i would save up for a ridgid or a vu-rite......rat


----------



## lutek34 (May 3, 2011)

HI
*Anyone of you are using the newest SewerEye camera K & K - 200CSS - Self Leveling with stand? Any comments on this model?*


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Use a Mytana camera and have no problems at all with them.


----------



## lutek34 (May 3, 2011)

drs said:


> Use a Mytana camera and have no problems at all with them.


Which model of Mytana camera you are using?


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

lutek34 said:


> Which model of Mytana camera you are using?


 
I have the Mainline and the portable. No problems at all.


----------

